# каков vs. какой



## Holy Dinah

Hello,

I'm having some trouble understanding the difference between каков and какой. Some dictionaries (including WordReference/Oxford) state that каков expresses strong feeling, which they don't say about какой. It's also been suggested to me that using каков means that you're asking more about the substance than the surface of something. Does this mean that while e.g. Kакой он? can mean either _What does he look like? _or _What kind of person is he?, _Kаков он? can only mean _What kind of person is he? _Because online it seems like people use these words more interchangeably than that. 

Any help with the subtleties would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kolan

Holy Dinah said:


> каков expresses strong feeling, which they don't say about какой.


Yes, *каков мерзавец!* is emotionnaly stronger than *какой мерзавец!*


----------



## kotlomoy

Holy Dinah said:


> _..._Kаков он? can only mean _What kind of person is he? _Because online it seems like people use these words more interchangeably than that. ...


Not only but in most cases


----------



## FYV

*каков* is often used when you ask about the quality or substance of something. Though *какой* can also be used in that sense.

But *какой* can also mean *which:* _Какая машина пришла(приехала) первая? - Which car came first?_ *Каков(а) *can't be used here.


----------



## Hoax

Holy Dinah said:


> Hello,
> Kакой он? can mean either _What does he look like? _or _What kind of person is he?, _Kаков он? can only mean _What kind of person is he? _


 
Каков can mean both:
_-Каков он из себя?_
_-Высок, темноволос, атлетично сложен._

You can compare it with shot-form adjectives.

_Какой? Красивый, быстрый, вкусный..._
_Каков? Красив, быстр, вкусен..._

Pronouns can be declined. _Какой, который _has declencions,but _каков_ doesn't.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Pronouns can be declined. _Какой, который _has declencions,but _каков_ doesn't.


*Каков* is also pronoun and declines the same way, although it could be mixed with a colloquial *каковой*. It is not very common to decline *каков*, since its constructions usually do not require cases, other than nominative.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> *Каков* is also pronoun and declines the same way, although it could be mixed with a colloquial *каковой*. It is not very common to decline *каков*, since its constructions usually do not require cases, other than nominative.


 
"Каковой работой вы сейчас занимаетесь?" 
"Каковую машину ты себе выбрал?"


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> "Каковой работой вы сейчас занимаетесь?"
> "Каковую машину ты себе выбрал?"


Контекст употребления местоимения *каков* иной, поэтому эти примеры просто неудачны. Но это не значит, что подходящих примеров нет. (Кроме того, *каковую* - это вин.п. от *каковой*, а не от *каков*.)

Копилка мыслей: • Мир таков каковым мы его видим. Жизнь такова *...* 
Жизнь такова, *какову* ты себе придумаешь. Легенды красиво звучат со слов экскурсовода, а никакого влияния какое-то кресло на жизнь не оказывает.
 psylive.ru/?mod=mybookwisdoms&id=135733 

Наталья Валевская - Форум ШАНС 
13 янв 2006 *...* Не уверен, у участников, не думаю, что было столько денег, *какову* взятку "рекламируют" по Интернету... 
 www.shans-ua.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=944&st=50 

Pasya.ru Страсть по родителям 
*Какову*  роль, по-вашему, должны играть родители в молодой семье? Понятно, что без них никак, но стоит ли проявлять излишнюю самостоятельность, *...*
 www.pasya.ru/s.php/10895.htm 

Fidelity 
В частности русское правительство по отношению к восточным христианам не ... что они получают ту же благодать, *каковую* они получили бы, совершив поездку в Иерусалим. ... (вин.п. от *каковая*)
 www.*metanthonymemorial.org*/VernostNo3.html

 В основном, это архаичное употребление, но оно не потеряло значения и в наши дни. Употребление в падежах должно быть, на мой взгляд, стилистически оправдано.

Ещё примеры. (творительный падеж ед.ч.). 

*Три фазы развития плода* 
О Аллах,прости мне,и моим родителям,и верующим грехи в этом мире и в день суда. ... фундаментальном эмбриологическом издании, *каковым* является "Basic Human ... (тв.п. от *каковой*)
 www.*55a.net*/firas/rusi/?page=show_det&id=15

*Мир ангелов* 
О Аллах,прости мне,и моим родителям,и верующим грехи в этом мире и в день суда. ... [будут защищаться или оправдываться безбожники; *каковым* будет их состояние] когда ... (тв.п. от *каков*)
 www.*55a.net*/firas/rusi/?page=show_det&id=448

 Вот интересный пример:
*Завещание Фламеля* 
... рукой, и предназначена церкви Сен-Жак и ее приходу, *каковым* я также открыл тайны ... использовать металлический агент, *каковым*
 является королевская сатурния, ... www.*levity.com*/alchemy/testament_russian.html 

Здесь  *каков* стоит в дат.п.мн.ч и *каковой* - в тв.п.ед.ч.


----------



## Hoax

Колян, а можете найти примеры из русской литературы? Меня вот в школе учили, что "каков" не склоняется, как и несколько других местоимений. И в целом сомнений у меня на этот счет не возникает, так как приведенные Вами примеры звучат для меня, мягко говоря, некрасиво. Ну любят наши журналисты выпендриться, что ж теперь поделать? Каковой - склоняемое местоимение.



> К вопросительно-относительным местоимениям относятся_кто, что, какой, каковой, который, чей_ и несклоняемое местоимение _каков_. Местоимения _кто_ и _что_ не имеют форм мн. ч. В Им.п. основа местоимения _кто - кт-_, местоимения _что - чт-_. Формы косвенных падежей, кроме В.п. местоимения _что_, образуются от основ _к-_ (у _кто_) и _ч-_ (у _что_). В Тв.п. _кто_ и _что_ имеют окончание _-ем (кем, чем)._
> 
> _ Местомения который_ и _каковой_ склоняются по твердой разновидности склонения прилагательных. Местоимение _какой_ - по образцу склонения прилагательных с основой на _г, к, х_. Местоимение _чей (чьё, чья, чьи_) - по смешанному склонению прилагательных (тип _акулий)_. Ед. ч.: Р. _чьего, чьей;_ Д. _чьему, чьей_; Тв. _чьим, чьей_; Пр. _(о) чьём, (о) чьей_. Мн. ч.: Р. _чьих;_ Д. _чьим_; Тв. _чьими;_ Пр. _о чьих._


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Колян, а можете найти примеры из русской литературы? Меня вот в школе учили, что "каков" не склоняется, как и несколько других местоимений. И в целом сомнений у меня на этот счет не возникает, так как приведенные Вами примеры звучат для меня, мягко говоря, некрасиво. Ну любят наши журналисты выпендриться, что ж теперь поделать? Каковой - склоняемое местоимение.


Видите ли, в чём дело: современный русский - это тесно сплетённая ткань старославянских и собственно русских паронимов, отсюда и богатство оттенков. В нашем случае *каков* более присущ церковнославянским оборотам и возвышенному стилю, выживающим в наши дни как чистая материя (но навечно вплетённая в идиомы и устойчивые выражения), а *какой (каковой)* - обыденной русской речи нейтрального (или сниженного) стиля.

Ясно, что литературные примеры (бывшие до Пушкина практически церковнославянскими) старых авторов более на этот счёт выпуклы.

Вот примеры старославянского употребления (церковнославянского московского извода)

Русская линия / Библиотека периодической печати / Иван Посошков ...
Ещё со времени крещения Руси человеческая личность была ... он, – бех таков: лучше ми *какову* пакость на себя нанести, нежели, видя, что неполезно, умолчати" ...
www.*rusk.ru*/st.php?idar=110770

*Дьякон Феодор Иванов*
И аз грешный, воспящен многими в себе помышлении, в велицем недоумении быв о сем: ... *какову* жабу, рекше хулу, змий, иже есть отец лжи, испустив на пренебеснаго ...
www.*krotov.info*/acts/17/3/ivanov_fdr.htm


А вот примеры русские _русские_.

*чаша - Словари, энциклопедии...*

*Какову* чашу другу налил, такову и самому пить. Не твоя чаша, не тебе и пить. ...

www.*upweb.ru*/slovar.php?s=2&b=27&n=43154

*Соблазн - пример - Школьное образование - Образование от RIN.RU*
Баран по дворам, а овцы по подворьям. Батюшка в пир, матушка в мир, и я, ... *Какову* дружбу заведешь, такову и жизнь поведешь. Каковы дядьки, таковы и дитятки. ...
edu.rin.ru/html/3026.html

*Русские колокола в шведских церквах - Т. Арне - Статьи - Norroen Dyrd*
Швецию посетило русское посольство во главе с князем Барятинским, которое должно ... росписи, *какову* взяли в Великом Новгороде у окольничего у князя Данила Ивановича ...
*norse.ulver.com*/articles/arne/russianbells.html

*Lib.ru/Классика: Шекспир Вильям. Иль жить, или не жить, теперь ...*
Самый первый перевод Шекспира с английского на русский язык ... Вотъ совѣсть *какову* боязнь вселяетъ въ насъ, И здравое лице, что твердость намъ даетъ, ...
*az.lib.ru*/s/shekspir_w/text_0070oldorfo.shtml 

*Кантемир. Собрание стихотворений Ранние редакции. Сатира II. На ...*
Обшлагу *какову* быть, сколь клинья высоки, Сколь в грудях окружности, клапаны широки ...
www.*rvb.ru*/18vek/kantemir/01text/04annex/90.htm

*Военная литература : Общая история : Соловьёв С.М. История России ...*
Тайный секретарь Волков вручил собранию подписанное его и. ... столь велик и не больше силы его, *какову* он по своему чину при армии имеет, ...
*militera.lib.ru*/common/solovyev1/25_add1.html

Борис Шергин
2585k - Adobe PDF - View as html
серия "северная библиотека" Борис Шергин. Архангельская областная ... Каршина – главный библиограф отдела " ... *Какову* чашу старичок другим наливал, ...
*writers.aonb.ru*/doc/Shergin.pdf 

Мнение о несклоняемости местоимения *каков* - это нарочно упрощённое представление грамматики для школьников, которое давно и справедливо критикуется.


----------



## Hoax

Большинство примеров тяготеет к старославянскому и в современном языке не употребимы, так же как формы слов умолчати, рекше, иже. Может использоваться для стилизации. Так же, на мой взгляд, не могут служить примером живого языка пословицы и поговорки.
Я не спорю, что есть разные подходы к изучению грамматики но, на мой взгляд, не носителю (да и большинству носителей) языка стоит запомнить, что слово "каков" несклоняемо, так же как таков, некто, нечто.
http://www.traktat.com/language/book/mestoim/skm.php
Исключения есть всегда и из всего, но в данном случае не будет ошибкой следовать правилу, а вот если ему не следовать, в большинстве случаев получится "не красиво" =)
IMHO


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Большинство примеров тяготеет к старославянскому и в современном языке не употребимы, так же как формы слов умолчати, рекше, иже. Может использоваться для стилизации. Так же, на мой взгляд, не могут служить примером живого языка пословицы и поговорки.


Я нарочно разделил примеры на две части, сначало старославянскую, вышедшую из употребления, (это всего 2 примера), и на русскую _русскую_ (примеры в которой вполне употребимы, но не повсеместно, а там, где _уместно_). Примеры на склонение *каков* в "живом" современном языке давались постом выше, но вам они показались слишком _журналистскими_.

А пословицы и поговорки - это тоже язык, мёртвый, конечно, но язык - как и всякое дерево - состоит из живой середины, которая его питает, несущей соки, и мёртвой коры, без которой оно стоять не будет.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Примеры на склонение *каков* в "живом" современном языке давались постом выше, но вам они показались слишком _журналистскими_.
> 
> А пословицы и поговорки - это тоже язык, мёртвый, конечно, но язык - как и всякое дерево - состоит из живой середины, которая его питает, несущей соки, и мёртвой коры, без которой оно стоять не будет.


 "мертвую" часть языка достаточно зазубрить.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> "мертвую" часть языка достаточно зазубрить.


Тогда придётся считать, что *какова* и *какову* - это два разных слова.

Кстати, даже если не брать в расчёт падежи, "неизменяемое" местоимение *каков* изменяется по родам и числам, что тоже - склонение.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> *Каковой* - склоняемое местоимение.


Действительно, это "полная" форма, присущая именно русскому, в отличие от славянского в русском. *Каков* - форма краткая, присущая славянскому началу. Но ведь вы никогда не ошибётесь где сказать *каковой*, а где - *каков*. Есть тонкий оттенок, иначе - фальшь, понятная носителю. Причём дуализм этот свойственен только русскому среди славянских языков.

Эти оттенки пронизывают РЯ по всем направлениям и стилям. Вы же не перепутаете _лживый_ и _ложный_, _горящий_ и _горячий_, е_дин_ и о_дин_, _древо_ и _дерево_, _невежду_ и _невежу_, _огород_, _ограду_ и _ограждение_, _рождать_ и _рожать..._ и в каждом конкретном случае безошибочно выберете нужный пароним. Примерам несть числа, и _какой/каков/каковой -_ из их рядов.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Тогда придётся считать, что *какова* и *какову* - это два разных слова.


 
Позвольте мне считать "какову" архаичной формой, вышедшей из употребления, если Вы не возражаете. 



> Кстати, даже если не брать в расчёт падежи, "неизменяемое" местоимение *каков* изменяется по родам и числам, что тоже - склонение.


 
Ок, уточним, речь идет о неизменяемости по падежам.


----------



## Hoax

Даже так: формой, вышедшей из АКТИВНОГО употребления.
Ранее "каков" записывалось как "каковъ" и изменялось по падежам.
Читаем у К.С.Аксакова


> Какъ, какой, такъ, такой подвергаются новым изменениям, усиливающим их определение, не выходя однако из отвлеченности: каковъ, каковой, таковъ, таковой. Самое склонение является здесь, в этом разряде, тверже и полнее; нет этих, не везде выразившихся, лишь в известных изменениях и формах соблюдающихся прилагательных:
> Вот склонение: каковъ, каковой.
> 
> каковъ
> каковой
> какова
> каковая
> каково
> каковое
> 
> какова
> какового
> каковы
> каковой
> какова
> какового
> 
> какова
> какового
> какову
> каковую
> каково
> каковое
> 
> какову
> каковому
> каковѣ
> каковой
> какову
> каковому
> 
> каковомъ
> каковымъ
> каковою
> каковою
> каковомъ
> каковымъ
> 
> каковѣ
> каковомъ
> каковѣ
> каковой
> каковѣ
> каковомъ
> 
> Первообразная форма каковъ употребляется свободно, за исключением может быть творительного ед. ч. муж. и ср. рода; вероятно потому этот падеж вышел почти вовсе из употребления и в других словах, что он сходен с таким же падежом производной формы, и, при ослаблении чувства различия между первообразным и производным прилагательным, он в этом случае заменился по сходству падежом производным, который не мог выйти из употребления, ибо производная форма находится в полном употреблении (в полной или сокращенной своей форме). Форма производная употребляется в сокращенном виде; но возможен, особенно во множественном, и полный, – несокращенный вид ее.


Видно, что формы начали выходить из обращения уже в конце xix века.
 
Я не утверждаю, что это ответ на вопрос, просто интересная, как мне кажется, информация.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Позвольте мне считать "какову" архаичной формой, вышедшей из употребления, если Вы не возражаете.


Ну, я-то что? Я не возражаю. А как быть с _журналистами_?


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Ну, я-то что? Я не возражаю. А как быть с _журналистами_?


 
Поменьше читать газеты =)


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Поменьше читать газеты =)


Это мне напоминает "не хочу быть читателем, хочу быть писателем".

Формы этого местоимения не выдуманы и не навязаны языку. Менее употребительные кажутся странноватыми, но они есть. Даже если найдётся лишь единичный пример литературного (или _окололитературного_, но не косноязычного) употребления, то слово (или его падежная форма) имеет право существовать в лексике. Иначе как понимать написанное? Есть множество слов, утерявших полноту системы склонения, но от этого они не перестали быть склоняемыми. Полная же утрата склонения для слова славянского происхождения (старославянского или древнерусского), если оно не превратилось в наречие, кажется совершенно невероятной.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Это мне напоминает "не хочу быть читателем, хочу быть писателем".
> 
> Формы этого местоимения не выдуманы и не навязаны языку. Менее употребительные кажутся странноватыми, но они есть. Даже если найдётся лишь единичный пример литературного (или _окололитературного_, но не косноязычного) употребления, то слово (или его падежная форма) имеет право существовать в лексике. Иначе как понимать написанное? Есть множество слов, утерявших полноту системы склонения, но от этого они не перестали быть склоняемыми. Утрата же склонения для слова славянского происхождения (старославянского или древнерусского) кажется совершенно невероятной.


Они не потеряли склонения, просто стали неупотребительны. Поэтому я и делаю ударения на словах ЖИВОЙ язык и АКТИВНОЕ употребление. Вы часто склоняете краткие прилагательные по падежам? Не думаю. А ведь раньше краткие прилагательные склонялись.



> В речи некоторых людей, постоянно посещающих храм, наблюдается лавиноообразное, бесконтрольное использование кратких прилагательных, причем образованных не только от качественных, но и от относительных адъективов и не только в застывшей форме И.п., но и в косвенных падежах. Например: _мы находимся у красива храма_; _Он деревянен. _
> К сожалению, такие конструкции становятся возможными из-за элементарного незнания истории кратких прилагательных, которые на протяжении веков изменились почти до неузнаваемости.
> В современном русском языке по две формы – полную и краткую – имеют только качественные прилагательные, называющие те признаки, которые могут проявляться в большей или меньшей степени:_ бел, ленив, молод. _Если же заглянуть в старославянские, древнерусские и церковнославянские тексты, последняя обнаружится и у относительных прилагательных: _апостольскъ, златъ, простоволосъ._
> Более того, краткие прилагательные изменялись не только по родам, числам, но и по и падежам. Склонялись они по образцу существительных современных 1 и 2 склонения, различаясь в твердом и мягком вариантах (в зависимости от конечного согласного основы): _плод-ъ зелен-ъ, трав-а зелен-а, покрывал-о зелен-о – корабл-ь син-ь, капл-я син-я, мор-е син-е. _Поэтому краткие прилагательные называют_ именными_.


 
Эти формы "не выдуманы и не навязаны языку", они существуют, но это не значит, что мы их свободно употребляем в разговорной речи.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Они не потеряли склонения, просто стали *не*употребительны. Поэтому я и делаю ударения на словах ЖИВОЙ язык и АКТИВНОЕ употребление.


Ну почему же *не-*? *Мало*употребительны - да, так ведь это не беда, а самая что ни на есть норма. 90% словоупотребления приходится на 10% слов языка (закон Ципфа), а на остальные 10% - 90% словарного запаса, включая словоформы. Мы же не можем не признавать существования малоупотребительных в ЖИВОМ языке слов, иначе нам придётся сократить словари раз в 10.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Ну почему же *не-*? *Мало*употребительны, да, так ведь это не беда, а самая что ни на есть норма. 90% словоупотребления приходится на 10% слов языка (закон Ципфа), а на остальные 10% - 90% словарного запаса, включая словоформы. Мы же не можем не признавать существования малоупотребительных слов.


 
Употребление форм, о которых мы говорим, будет всегда носить ярко выраженную стилистическую окраску.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Употребление форм, о которых мы говорим, будет всегда носить ярко выраженную стилистическую окраску.


А я как раз именно стилистическую зависимость употребления и подчёркиваю на протяжении дискуссии. Повторю ещё раз. Употреблять редкие словоформы следует только там, где это стилистически уместно.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> В речи некоторых людей, постоянно посещающих храм, наблюдается лавиноообразное, бесконтрольное использование кратких прилагательных, причем образованных не только от качественных, но и от относительных адъективов и не только в застывшей форме И.п., но и в косвенных падежах. Например: _мы находимся у красива храма_; _Он деревянен. _
> К сожалению, такие конструкции становятся возможными из-за элементарного незнания истории кратких прилагательных, которые на протяжении веков изменились почти до неузнаваемости.
> В современном русском языке по две формы – полную и краткую – имеют только качественные прилагательные, называющие те признаки, которые могут проявляться в большей или меньшей степени:_ бел, ленив, *молод*. _Если же заглянуть в *старославянские, древнерусские и церковнославянские* тексты, последняя обнаружится и у относительных прилагательных: _апостольскъ, златъ, *простоволосъ*._
> Более того, краткие прилагательные изменялись не только по родам, числам, но и по и падежам. Склонялись они по образцу существительных современных 1 и 2 склонения, различаясь в твердом и мягком вариантах (в зависимости от конечного согласного основы): _плод-ъ зелен-ъ, трав-а зелен-а, покрывал-о зелен-о – корабл-ь син-ь, капл-я син-я, мор-е син-е. _Поэтому краткие прилагательные называют_ именными_.


Мне интересно, откуда эта цитата? То, что меня смущает, я выделил *жирным*.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Мне интересно, откуда эта цитата. Что меня смущает, так это выделенное *жирным* перечисление.


 
Лариса Маршева
Кандидат филологических наук
 
Ссылку в личку кину.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Лариса Маршева
> Кандидат филологических наук
> 
> Ссылку в личку кину.


Да ладно уж, давайте в студию. У меня места в личке нет.  Засорили отдельные личности.


----------



## Hoax

Kolan said:


> Да ладно уж, давайте в студию. У меня места в личке нет.  Засорили отдельные личности.


 
Почистите, ершик дать? =)
http://www.pravoslavie.ru/sm4/031002164217


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Почистите, ершик дать? =)


Ёршиком не обойтись, зело гнучие глаголы. Иже херувимы.

За ссылку спасибо. Я беру небольшой тайм-аут по причине разности часовых поясов.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> А я как раз именно стилистическую зависимость употребления и подчёркиваю на протяжении дискуссии. Повторю ещё раз. Употреблять редкие словоформы следует только там, где это стилистически уместно.


 
Мудру мысль речете.



kolan said:


> Я беру небольшой тайм-аут по причине разницы во временных поясах.


 
Поддерживаю, а то уже два часа дня, надо хоть чутка поработать =)


----------



## Holy Dinah

This seems like a good point to pop in and say thanks to everyone for the advice and explanations. I think I still have some work to do on figuring this out, but the posts are a helpful starting point.

_



Но ведь вы никогда не ошибётесь где сказать *каковой*, а где - *каков*. Есть тонкий оттенок, иначе - фальшь, понятная носителю.

Click to expand...

_ Sigh!


----------

